# 24 Stunden DIABLO 3 LIVESTREAM



## Drunkendead422 (13. Mai 2012)

*Hallo Gamer-Gemeinde!
*

Wie ihr alle wisst, ist es am 15. Mai endlich so weit: DIABLO 3, die lang ersehnte Fortsetzung der Diablo-Reihe, wird endlich weltweit auf allen offiziellen Realms spielbar sein.
_Diablo, The Lord Of Terror ist endlich zurück- nur um erneut das Fürchten gelehrt zu werden durch die Sterblichen!_

Aufgrund dieses besonderen Anlasses werden mein Mitstreiter Teleth und Ich (Drunken), am 15. Mai, sobald die Server um 00:01 Uhr verfügbar sind, auf Twitch.TV unseren Werdegang in den ersten 24 Stunden nach Release live streamen und wir würden uns freuen, wenn ihr uns bei diesem epischen Erlebnis beisteht.

*Begleitet uns auf allen Quests, durch alle Dungeons und genießt mit uns die epischen
Cutscenes:
*http://www.twitch.tv/drunkendead



Danke im Voraus für euer Interesse und wir hoffen, ihr genießt das Spiel genauso wie wir!




_- Teleth & Drunken_


----------



## Eratic (14. Mai 2012)

Überragende Idee! Muss man schon sagen


----------



## myadictivo (14. Mai 2012)

hehe..da find ich die idee von jemanden auf youtube ja schöner, den HC modus zu spielen. inkl. videoaufnahmen vom gesicht und eingeblendeter pulsuhr 

aber vll guck ich mir das an, gesetz dem fall ich bekomm meine CE heute nicht und / oder ich komme um 0:01 nicht auf die server


----------



## Davatar (14. Mai 2012)

Na dann hoff ich für Euch, dass Ihr im Livestream nicht erst mal 3 Stunden lang "Connection error" zeigen werdet


----------



## Drunkendead422 (15. Mai 2012)

Wir sind jetzt online und streamen!


----------



## Drunkendead422 (15. Mai 2012)

Wir halten immernoch durch und streamen live Diablo3!


----------



## Drunkendead422 (15. Mai 2012)

Und da sind wir nach 10 Stunden und 55 Minuten durch-- Diablo fiel gerade im normalen Modus!
Wir streamen natürlich die vollen 24 Stunden, denn der NIGHTMARE MODE wartet bereits!


----------



## Ogil (15. Mai 2012)

11h fuer den normalen Modus? Die Koreaner haben es in der halben Zeit geschafft! Kein Wunder dass uns Asien wirtschaftlich abhaengt...


----------



## Spointed (15. Mai 2012)

Die asiaten haben ja afaik auch nicht im HC durchgezockt.. da zockt man ja ganz anders.


----------



## Salumiwa ( Nozdormu) (15. Mai 2012)

Tja war wohl nix mit 24 Stunden dauergamen.Auch wenn ich weiss das die server kurzzeitig überlastet wahren, hättet ihr wieder joinen können.War das ganze doch etwas zu optimistisch ?


----------



## Drunkendead422 (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Nach dem Serverdown hat uns leider der Error 37 dauerhaft zu Schaffen gemacht...

Wir bedanken uns natürlich bei allen, die uns beigestanden haben. 
Wir hoffen ihr hattet Spaß beim Zuschauen!

*Morgen geht's natürlich weiter mit dem Streamen und ihr seid herzlich dazu eingeladen, uns wieder zu folgen.*


----------

